

Deadly Poke: LiPo battery can explode by POKING - stanyion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxlBvKrgVNw
An Amazing video by ITRI Taiwan showing how a cloned iphone (HiPhone) explodes when it is simply pierced through with a metal nail.
======
stanyion
In the World’s Safest Battery video, we built a cage in which we place a
moter-powered metal nail to pierce through into the battery underneath. The
horror is recorded in the video. We put a variety of batteries including a
cloned iPhone (HiPhone). As soon as the nail broke the membrane, white smoke
went out. Flame and sparks were observed and the temperature inside the lab
immediately rose to 578 degrees Celsius. We certainly do not want this to
happen to a phone in our pocket. Unfortunately, this type of explosion can
happen to an innocent battery when nothing is attached.

